
The Quest to Make Code Work Like Biology Just Took a Big Step - signa11
http://www.wired.com/2016/06/chef-just-took-big-step-quest-make-code-work-like-biology/
======
flukus
That sounds like a step backwards to me. Biology is messy and way more
complicated than code. I just want computers to do as they're told.

